# FATS Training Simulator



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

Has anyone had experience with the FATS Simulator? My Department is looking to rent it and I am looking for a contact name/number from someone who has used this service. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Used what service? The simulator itself or a rental company?

Patriot Simulators 
http://www.patriotsimulators.com/rental.cfm

There not local but maybe they can put you in touch with someone that is.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

Mazz,

we had it as part of our academy Training on the Left coast...
The FATS (Firearms Training Simulator) machine is a great training aide.

I know that the idea of getting one over here at the hospital for us was tossed around. 

If your dept does manage to rent one you wont be let down!


Good Luck.


----------



## Otto (Nov 18, 2003)

We rent a mobile trailer that is set up with a simulator. They deliver it right to our department. It is live fire. I think it belongs to a police officer. I'll try and find a contact number.


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

The trailer itself is owned by a private citizen in Southborough, and he has various LE contacts throughout the state. PM me and I can try to put you in touch if you want.

Also, look at CAPS instead of FATS. Waltham PD uses it and I have heard numerous good stories about it. It is a live-fire movie based simulations training.


----------



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

I have been in contact with the guy from Southborough.

Thanks for your help


----------

